# Rememberance Week Dress in MARLANT/MARPAC/NAVRES



## Pat in Halifax (2 Nov 2012)

I thought I would put this out there as many people I talked to around Stadacona today didn't know anything about this:

R 011834Z NOV 12
FM NDHQ C NAVY OTTAWA
TO MARGEN
BT
UNCLAS MARGEN 043/12 RCN 045/12
SIC WAC
SUBJ: VETERANS WEEK 5 THRU 11 NOVEMBER 2012
BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE
1. VETERANS WEEK IS A UNIQUE TIME OF YEAR THAT FOCUSES OUR THOUGHTS, 
PRAYERS AND ACTIONS TOWARDS OUR VETERANS AND GIVES US THE 
OPPORTUNITY TO FORMALLY REMEMBER THOSE WHO MADE THE ULTIMATE 
SACRIFICE IN THE SERVICE OF THEIR COUNTRY.
2. TO HONOUR THE BRAVE CANADIANS WHOSE LEGACY IS THE PEACE AND 
SECURITY WE CONTINUE TO ENJOY AS CANADIANS AND TO HEIGHTEN PUBLIC 
AWARENESS *DURING THIS PERIOD OF REMEMBRANCE, 5 - 11 NOVEMBER, ALL 
MEMBERS OF THE ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY WILL WEAR THEIR ORDERED DRESS OF 
THE DAY TO AND FROM THEIR PLACE OF DUTY.*
3. AS YOUR COMMANDER, I ENCOURAGE YOU TO TAKE TIME TO REMEMBER, TO 
ACKNOWLEDGE THE DEDICATION AND COMMITMENT OF MILITARY MEMBERS AND 
THEIR FAMILIES, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, TO PARTICIPATE IN EVENTS AND 
SHARE YOUR EXPERIENCES WITH YOUR FELLOW CITIZENS DURING VETERANS 
WEEK. IT IS THROUGH REMEMBRANCE THAT THE STORIES AND MEMORIES OF OUR 
VETERANS WILL BE SAFEGUARDED FOR GENERATIONS TO COME.

I know it says "....in the Royal Canadian Navy..." and I could be wrong, but I believe those in Army and Airforce DEU serving in MARLANT/MARPAC/NAVRES units (HMC Ships, CFNOS, CFNES, CFFSE etc) are subject to this MARGEN.


----------



## Grimey (2 Nov 2012)

Found out first thing this morning.  A little notice would have been nice.  A lot of my staff rely on pedal power to get to work and have no other means of transportation.

I don't see the point.  It's been pissing rain in Esq all week and next week looks no better.  People who aren't riding to work are driving.  All in the dark, so exposure to the public is minimal.

We have had a few close calls over the last few weeks at the main gates to both Naden and Dkyd where pers have been almost hit due to being next to invisible in NCDs or DEUs.  I don't see how potentially adding to that, putting extra vehicles into the Colwood Crawl and adding another dissatisfier, albeit for a week, honors our vets.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Nov 2012)

The MARGEN was out Thursday but yes, you are correct-short notice. For those cyclists, joggers etc I know it may be a pain but we all have to consider what this week is all about.

Pat


----------



## kratz (2 Nov 2012)

I'll step up on Grimey's point on this one. With one word, Planning.

It's not like the date, month or hour changes. 
To excuse last minute directives in favour of "remembering" is to allow for 
a poor way ahead.


----------



## fraserdw (2 Nov 2012)

It does sound like the good idea fairy bent the Admiral ear last week.  But orders are orders, carry on sailor!


----------



## Grimey (2 Nov 2012)

If the IR / SE fiasco, plus this, is any example, the good idea fairy needs an interview sans coffee, preferably in Tilllers  >


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Nov 2012)

Grimey said:
			
		

> Found out first thing this morning.  A little notice would have been nice.  A lot of my staff rely on pedal power to get to work and have no other means of transportation.
> 
> I don't see the point.  It's been pissing rain in Esq all week and next week looks no better.  People who aren't riding to work are driving.  All in the dark, so exposure to the public is minimal.
> 
> We have had a few close calls over the last few weeks at the main gates to both Naden and Dkyd where pers have been almost hit due to being next to invisible in NCDs or DEUs.  I don't see how potentially adding to that, putting extra vehicles into the Colwood Crawl and adding another dissatisfier, albeit for a week, honors our vets.



Are you really a Sr NCO in the CF?

Orders,  Follow them.  That is all.


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Nov 2012)

Grimey said:
			
		

> Found out first thing this morning.  A little notice would have been nice.  A lot of my staff rely on pedal power to get to work and have no other means of transportation.
> 
> I don't see the point.  It's been pissing rain in Esq all week and next week looks no better.  People who aren't riding to work are driving.  All in the dark, so exposure to the public is minimal.
> 
> We have had a few close calls over the last few weeks at the main gates to both Naden and Dkyd where pers have been almost hit due to being next to invisible in NCDs or DEUs.  I don't see how potentially adding to that, putting extra vehicles into the Colwood Crawl and adding another dissatisfier, albeit for a week, honors our vets.



That can be prevented. Reflector vests? If it's dark and rainy and people will be out on foot, they should be visible. They cost $5 at Canadian Tire.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (3 Nov 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> That can be prevented. Reflector vests? If it's dark and rainy and people will be out on foot, they should be visible. They cost $5 at Canadian Tire.


Yes but they are not authorized for uniform wear!
There are solutions and yes, I am sure common sence will save the day on this one. Besides, with the time change, it will not be `quite` as dark. I still find this odd as it was discussed in an open forum with the MARLANT Formation Chief (and I have to assume MARPAC`s did the same thing) about 3 weeks ago that a MARGEN and possibly even a CANFORGEN was coming out. That may explain why it took so long. I know I passed it on informally as did a lot of others who were present (There were about 80 of us) so this should not have been overly-surprising.
I will also bring up here because it was also discussed - BOA Sunday 2013 will be a Class A function (for RCN personnel and units) similiar to the Queen`s Colour ceremony in 2009. Before you get your knickers in a knot, recall what these ceremonies commemorate and you will quickly realize that these directives are not so bad when compared to the event(s) themselves. From a Naval perspective, for those who are not 100% sure what is being commemorated, might I suggest a read of James Lamb`s `Corvette Navy`. It was an eye opener even for this self prefessed student of Canadian military history.

Pat


----------



## Occam (3 Nov 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Are you really a Sr NCO in the CF?
> 
> Orders,  Follow them.  That is all.



Poorly thought out *administrative* orders with no leeway for unique circumstances or safety issues should be challenged.  Perhaps if more Sr NCOs did it and didn't just blindly follow, it wouldn't seem so unusual.  The Chief's network usually found a way to deal with myopic issues like this, given enough heads up.

We're not talking about taking Vimy Ridge here, this is about getting to and from work.

Doesn't affect me one way or the other, just my $0.02.


----------

